# Welcome "The Eagle" as moderator



## Slav Defence

We welcome *"The Eagle"* as moderator in our team.We are proud to have him as new addition.







Welcome abroad!

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Khafee

Congratulations @The Eagle 

Best Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hassan Guy

How does someone become a MOD?


I would be a fantastic MOD.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

@WebMaster @The Eagle @WAJsal @Icarus @Manticore @Horus @Fenrir @Oscar and others

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

Hassan Guy said:


> How does someone become a MOD?


Sorry but u have no chance


----------



## Hell hound

@The Eagle congrats bro treat

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awan68

Excellent choice, congratulations @The Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hell hound

Slav Defence said:


> @WebMaster @The Eagle @WAJsal @Icarus @Manticore @Horus @Fenrir @Oscar and others


khair hay sir jee ajj kal bari promotions ho rahi hain

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jugger

Congrats @The Eagle !! On becoming a MOD.
But I will still debate with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spring Onion

thank you so much. we needed him today the most. plz clean the mess. am not feeling holding back non parliamentry language for too long.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Guynextdoor2

If my history with him is any indication......my next ban will come up within 8 hrs

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hakikat ve Hikmet

_Tebrikler..._

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Welcome to the team.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Samlee

Guynextdoor2 said:


> If my history with him is any indication......my next ban will come up within 8 hrs

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MultaniGuy

Congratulations

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## HRK

Congratulations ....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Taygibay

​

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## YeBeWarned

Congratulations @The Eagle 
I will be next

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Side-Winder

@The Eagle - Congrats mate! Do it well !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Azadkashmir

ahem i pay bribe in dollars, if you make me mod.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## war&peace

Congratulations @The Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dawood Ibrahim

Congratulations @The Eagle 

Jus remember its the effect of my prayers that you got promoted

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## The Eagle

Slav Defence said:


> We welcome *"The Eagle"* as moderator in our team.We are proud to have him as new addition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome abroad!
> 
> Regards





Horus said:


> Welcome to the team.



First of all, thanks to Admin/team for the trust and believing in me as capable and worthy for this responsibility for which, I will try my best to be a worthy addition. 

@Slav Defence thanks for the picture... Good One..... Really liked it.

Thank you all for the wishes and hope that you will be helpful as well to maintain the decorum of the forum. 

With reference to the responsibility, I would like to say that do not troll, derail topics and especially offensive, provocative and unethical posting be avoided and no insults will be tolerated same as like we expect for ourselves. My intention would be to help everyone as much as I can so everyone may enjoy productive and informative discussion. I will try my fullest to maintain the environment as best for everyone without any difference. I will be carrying same practice to advise the friends from everywhere to be friendly and respectful to each other. 

We are here to interact, discuss, learn and share ideas so utilize the best of it and enjoy PDF. 

Thank you all, again

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Mugwop

Congrats



you will make a great MoD

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Horus said:


> Welcome to the team.



Thank you.....Sir Ji.... ....



Khafee said:


> Congratulations @The Eagle
> 
> Best Regards



Thanks Sir.



Taygibay said:


> View attachment 377664
> 
> 
> View attachment 377665
> 
> 
> View attachment 377666
> 
> 
> View attachment 377667
> 
> 
> View attachment 377668
> 
> 
> ​



As usual with unique style,,..... Thanks Sir....

That Deagle, thu



Hell hound said:


> @The Eagle congrats bro treat





Awan68 said:


> Excellent choice, congratulations @The Eagle





HAKIKAT said:


> _Tebrikler..._





Iqbal Ali said:


> Congratulations



Than you all.....



Jugger said:


> Congrats @The Eagle !! On becoming a MOD.
> But I will still debate with you.



Thanks and I will try for future conversations with you as usual. Debates are fine & helpful as well to share and learn. In case of disagreement, we can agree to disagree. You are welcome. 



Spring Onion said:


> thank you so much. we needed him today the most. plz clean the mess. am not feeling holding back non parliamentry language for too long.



Thanks Ma'am..... Much obliged...

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Hell hound

The Eagle said:


> Than you all.....


where is my treat khali thank u say kam nahi chaley ga


----------



## The Eagle

Guynextdoor2 said:


> If my history with him is any indication......my next ban will come up within 8 hrs



Not at all as this is not about personal like or dislike .... As far as we had conversation, I am sure have been reminding about to the rules and that's all. Mere ban is not the purpose at all so I prefer first to remind in-case of any offense that anyone can be mistaken for the first time. Repetitive offense warrants enforcement of rules. Enjoy PDF.



HAKIKAT said:


> _Tebrikler..._



Thanks bro.... Much obliged

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## XDescendantX

Nice! Now go power corrupt for the next week or two and ban all these Indian trolls.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

HRK said:


> Congratulations ....



Thanks Bro.... Sir nahi bolu ga pakka... 



Side-Winder said:


> @The Eagle - Congrats mate! Do it well !



Thanks Chief.... Much obliged....



Mugwop said:


> Congrats
> 
> 
> 
> you will make a great MoD



Thanks for the support.... And yeah, that Eagle Thu..... 



Starlord said:


> Congratulations @The Eagle
> I will be next



Hahahahha not like that.... Thanks...



war&peace said:


> Congratulations @The Eagle



Thank you...



Doordie said:


> Congratulations @The Eagle
> 
> Jus remember its the effect of my prayers that you got promoted



Thanks and..... Prayers are required....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## YeBeWarned

The Eagle said:


> Hahahahha not like that.... Thanks...



best of luck for your future Duties  keep an eye on Indian trolls


----------



## war&peace

The Eagle said:


> Thank you...


It was nice to know you through your posts (especially on the Panama ) so I'm genuinely pleased that you became a mod

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Hell hound said:


> where is my treat khali thank u say kam nahi chaley ga



Treat...... 



XDescendantX said:


> Nice! Now go power corrupt for the next week or two and ban all these Indian trolls.



Trolls are trolls and flags doesn't count mate. .....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hell hound

The Eagle said:


> Treat......





Kidding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Guynextdoor2

The Eagle said:


> Not at all as this is not about personal like or dislike .... As far as we had conversation, I am sure have been reminding about to the rules and that's all. Mere ban is not the purpose at all so I prefer first to remind in-case of any offense that anyone can be mistaken for the first time. Repetitive offense warrants enforcement of rules. Enjoy PDF.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks bro.... Much obliged



I was just kidding dude

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## untitled

Congrats Mr Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyde

Congratulations mate

Well Deserved

Now I hope you won't tag me for merging 10 threads a day

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Dazzler said:


> Congrats mate on becoming a mod.



Thanks bro... 

And by the time I posted to merge threads, I wasn't Mod but later promoted..... 



Zaki said:


> Congratulations mate
> 
> Well Deserved
> 
> Now I hope you won't tag me for merging 10 threads a day



Thanks bro.....

Hahahaha... I remember that...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indus Pakistan

The Eagle said:


> And


you are a Mod. Congrats., just take it easy on me - hint, hint money is no problem.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## The Eagle

Kaptaan said:


> you are a Mod. Congrats., just take it easy on me - hint, hint money is no problem.



Thanks Sir.....

Hahahahaha...

However,
Saving money would be more beneficial...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jungibaaz

Welcome to the team brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## T-123456

Congratulations @The Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## WebMaster

Welcome to the team, def needed help!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Arsalan

Congratulations man!! 
Well deserved promotion and a MUCH MUCH needed one for PDF. Not that the previous MODs are not getting the job done but an extra help is always nice and was surely needed keeping in view the current happening.

Good decision and keep up the good work bro! 
@The Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

WebMaster said:


> Welcome to the team, def needed help!



Thank you very much Sir and will try my level best. Thank you again. Much obliged...



Jungibaaz said:


> Welcome to the team brother.



Thank you Bro.... will look forward for guidance. 



Arsalan said:


> Congratulations man!!
> Well deserved promotion and a MUCH MUCH needed one for PDF. Not that the previous MODs are not getting the job done but an extra help is always nice and was surely needed keeping in view the current happening.
> 
> Good decision and keep up the good work bro!
> @The Eagle



Thank you so much Bhai and looking forward for your usual support.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## lastofthepatriots

Congrats eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

T-123456 said:


> Congratulations @The Eagle



Thanks mate.. 



T-123456 said:


> Congratulations @The Eagle



Thanks mate.. 



lastofthepatriots said:


> Congrats eagle



Thanks mate...


----------



## WAJsal

Congrats and keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Manticore

Welcome to the team

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## IceCold

The Eagle said:


> Thanks mate..
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate..
> 
> 
> Thanks mate...



Congratulations brother.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

WAJsal said:


> Congrats and keep up the good work.



Thanks you Bro... Much obliged... Looking forward.. 



Manticore said:


> Welcome to the team



Thank you Sir.. Glad to be the part of team.... Guidance and support is needed... 



IceCold said:


> Congratulations brother.



Thank you brother....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## AUSTERLITZ

Congratz

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

AUSTERLITZ said:


> Congratz



Thank you Sir...


----------



## Farah Sohail

Woww... congrats @The Eagle... extremely well deserved... I have bothered you, many times, esp abt (u know, what?  yes..starts with D ) but u were always very patient...ok... it doesn't mean.. I have forgotten tht issue and I will stop bothering u abt it, now... No..I will come back on tht after some time, again... loll... so be prepared 

Anyways.. Congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Blue Marlin

so, @The Eagle have you banned anyone yet ?


----------



## The Eagle

Farah Sohail said:


> Woww... congrats @The Eagle... extremely well deserved... I have bothered you, many times, esp abt (u know, what?  yes..starts with D ) but u were always very patient...ok... it doesn't mean.. I have forgotten tht issue and I will stop bothering u abt it, now... No..I will come back on tht after some time, again... loll... so be prepared
> 
> Anyways.. Congrats



Thanks and you are welcome. It has been fun to discuss with you. Have a nice time. 



Blue Marlin said:


> so, @The Eagle have you banned anyone yet ?



That is not the sole purpose at all..... There are many other things to do...

No congrats..... ... Seems like need to consider your advice... (J.K)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Ban few Hindustanies as good will gesture

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ajit6333

Slav Defence said:


> We welcome *"The Eagle"* as moderator in our team.We are proud to have him as new addition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome abroad!
> 
> Regards


Welcome Namaste from India



LoveIcon said:


> Ban few Hindustanies as good will gesture


Why

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Ajit6333 said:


> Why



Good will gesture, it's something like breaking coconut before starting of important task.


----------



## Ajit6333

LoveIcon said:


> Good will gesture.


Maine kya bigada hai..i think i will be tge best from India to be on this world famous forum


----------



## Blue Marlin

The Eagle said:


> Thanks and you are welcome. It has been fun to discuss with you. Have a nice time.
> 
> 
> 
> That is not the sole purpose at all..... There are many other things to do...
> 
> No congrats..... ... Seems like need to consider your advice... (J.K)


oh yeah congrats then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IceCold

The Eagle said:


> Thank you brother....



I do hope that you will continue writing irrespective of your new post. Its always a pleasure reading your posts.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Ajit6333 said:


> Welcome Namaste from India



Welcome to you too.... Enjoy your stay and avoid going against the rules so we friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

Congratulations @The Eagle , a very well deserved promotion.
Hope you will remain as active as before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Ajit6333 said:


> Welcome Namaste from India



Welcome to you too.... Enjoy your stay and avoid going against the rules so we friends. 




Blue Marlin said:


> oh yeah congrats then.



That's good .... Thanks.... .... See you around mate. . ..


----------



## Blue Marlin

The Eagle said:


> Welcome to you too.... Enjoy your stay and avoid going against the rules so we friends.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's good .... Thanks.... .... See you around mate. . ..


like wise..................


----------



## The Eagle

Windjammer said:


> Congratulations @The Eagle , a very well deserved promotion.
> Hope you will remain as active as before.



Thanks Windi Boss..... I will try my best however, as now I have to take care of responsibilities and tasks but still, don't forget to tag me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ajit6333

The Eagle said:


> Welcome to you too.... Enjoy your stay and avoid going against the rules so we friends.
> 
> Which rule I broke Sirji ...i didnt abuse anyone
> 
> 
> That's good .... Thanks.... .... See you around mate. . ..


----------



## The Eagle

IceCold said:


> I do hope that you will continue writing irrespective of your new post. Its always a pleasure reading your posts.



My pleasure, I will try my best Sir and hope that you will understand other priority assignments which too firstly, are necessary to help with productive and quality discussion so one way or another, I will be the part of same discussion on this forum either supporting it or participating like others.

Regards,


@Ajit6333 That was an advice, enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XenoEnsi-14

Slav Defence said:


> Welcome abroad!


You've got Pavlov'ed (Ivan Pavlov). Don't worry, everybody's been classically conditioned since birth.  *aboard


Hassan Guy said:


> How does someone become a MOD?
> 
> 
> I would be a fantastic MOD.


I would be an Epic MOD, but I choose not too....  ... 

Careful @The Eagle , I'm one of those Wildcard Tricksters that knows the boundaries.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

congrats..
watch out!...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

XenoEnsi-14 said:


> Careful @The Eagle , I'm one of those Wildcard Tricksters that knows the boundaries.



Thanks ... one of those wildcard tricksters (good one).... 

I do believe that a soft reminder at first to anyone that crosses the line, would be helpful so everyone can improve. (otherwise Eagle has vision and patience too, will be watching).. ... JK
Good to hear from you, 

Regards,



hinduguy said:


> congrats..
> watch out!...




Thanks .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zibago

JIgar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Zibago said:


> JIgar



Thanks Bro...


----------



## The Eagle

Tipu7 said:


> congrats on becoming Moderator



Thanks Mate.


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Many Congrats @The Eagle on a well deserved appointment.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dark-Destroyer

Congratulations @The Eagle

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Slav Defence said:


> We welcome *"The Eagle"* as moderator in our team.We are proud to have him as new addition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome abroad!
> 
> Regards



the more the merrier. good luck. its a tough assignment.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## The Eagle

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Many Congrats @The Eagle on a well deserved appointment.



Thank you Sir. Glad to hear from you and much obliged... Hope to have your support.



fatman17 said:


> the more the merrier. good luck. its a tough assignment.



Tough is fun.... 
Thank you Sir. Much obliged and looking forward for your support as well.



Dark-Destroyer said:


> Congratulations @The Eagle



Thank you bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Neutron

Congrats

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## The Eagle

Neutron said:


> Congrats



Thanks you Sir. Glad to hear from you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

